# Swimming Pool?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my wife is wanting to put a Swimming Pool in our Back Yard. First thing is it is wall to wall Trees, have room but I'm concerned about Leaves and Pollen.

Another thing is it is going to take up room. There is a Wood Shed going in back there plus have to leave room getting Pickup in and out.

We do have about 4 acres, we could clear on back, problem is we're wanting it to grow up for privacy.

We are close to a Clear River, Trout Stream, just matter of going down there.

No my heart isn't in to this but my wife wants one. Any ideas?

big rockpile


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Compromise . . .

Get her a hot-tub instead.

Cheaper, smaller and easier to maintain.

Perfect for romatic 'swims' late at night.


(Ya'll can thank me later.)


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I will say this about having a swimming pool, when I was growing up several times our well and/or well pump went out and it was sure nice to have a few hundred gallons of filtered chlorinated water to draw from.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

copperkid3 said:


> Compromise . . .
> 
> Get her a hot-tub instead.
> 
> ...


 I have really considered one. 



cfuhrer said:


> I will say this about having a swimming pool, when I was growing up several times our well and/or well pump went out and it was sure nice to have a few hundred gallons of filtered chlorinated water to draw from.


 We are on County water so no worry running out.

big rockpile


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

While it will reduce the cost of your coverage for fire insurance having all that water there, you do have to maintain it every week. - Cleaning out the leaves, bugs and small animals that drown, adjusting the ph and making sure it's topped up.
Then putting it to bed for the winter... those chemicals aren't cheap.
Most ppl I know that have installed an above ground pool use them for about 5 yrs for swimming, parties and such. But after that most of them take them out, another expense unless you can sell it to a neighbor or through a classified ad.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Build a pool cage around the pool and then you don't have the worry of leaves and debris constantly in the pool. It also helps with those pesky summertime mosquitoes. They are considerable expense, but they can provide loads of enjoyment.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Swimming pool vs hot tub reminds me of a tale...

The man wanted a new Corvette. His wife wanted a new minivan. What should he get?

...



...


...


A new wife.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't have a real swimming pool again unless you paid for the chemicals, electricity, and cost of someone to come clean it. We had a beautiful pool in south Florida and there was no way that I could avoid dropping over $1,000 into it every year and spending a full workweek keeping it clean.

The $30 Fred's dipping pools make sense for water storage near a garden, but you don't want to chlorinate garden water.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DEKE01 said:


> Swimming pool vs hot tub reminds me of a tale...
> 
> The man wanted a new Corvette. His wife wanted a new minivan. What should he get?
> 
> ...


 :whistlin: This could work.

big rockpile


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

10'-12' galvanized stock tank. We call it our Red Neck swimming pool. Picked up a pool pump for above ground pools @ Wally-world & plumbed it in. Instructions online. We do keep it chlorinated but not overwhelmingly so. It reminds me of being a kid cooling off in the actual stock tanks on my grandparents ranch as a kid. Funny when all the cows crowd around to drink and you're taking a dip. 

You can even build a deck around it. People do all sorts of cool/cute things to dress it up & doesn't look so junky as above ground pools start to look as they age. Plus, it just fits with our Texas farm.

I want a pool too but things always pop up like college costs, vet bills, etc. so it's just not meant to be. 

Someday...


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at Intex above-ground pools. We are talking pool this year and people say they are pretty cheap and durable.

24x12' rectangular for $1400
18' circular "blue blob" for $500

One other thing they are is UGLY. So you want it out of the way somewhere.
We have been debating digging a hole, shoring the sides, putting the pool in and filling it there.
The ground must be absolutely level for an above-ground pool or it will be unstable and collapse. Think about the mass of 3000 gallons of water.
http://www.intexcorp.com/index.php/...32cmx366cm-ultra-frame-rectangular-pools.html


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

We decided on a swim spa, instead. Were able to find one from a Florida manufacturer for about 10K, half of the brand names.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Westexas said:


> We decided on a swim spa, instead. Were able to find one from a Florida manufacturer for about 10K, half of the brand names.


Could you post the name of the Florida Manufacturer? Thanks!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I talked with a Friend and decided a Hot Tub would be better. Mentioned it to my wife, she is set on a Pool.

big rockpile


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

We've got an 18' intex. Not a bad pool believe we got it at Walmart.com about 50% off so the price wasn't bad. We may switch it over to salt water this year to help with maintence. Do spend more time cleaning it then I expected.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

FarmerDavid said:


> We've got an 18' intex. Not a bad pool believe we got it at Walmart.com about 50% off so the price wasn't bad. We may switch it over to salt water this year to help with maintence. Do spend more time cleaning it then I expected.


 
She is wanting to go through a Pool Company in Lebanon.

big rockpile


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Make the pool a pond, much less costs for running it. 
Narrow pool, but long if she actually swims. Otherwise, just get a hottub.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Pools Are
Expensive to buy
Expensive to maintain
Exhaustive to keep clean 
Everyone wants to swim & play , nobody wants to clean


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually enjoy cleaning it. It relaxes me.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

big rockpile said:


> She is wanting to go through a Pool Company in Lebanon.
> 
> big rockpile


Why not get a cheep above ground pool. Then if she still likes it and wants to go with the pool company in a few years. Might decide she doesn't want one after maintaining one for a year or two. 

One of my friends parents put in a nice in ground pool when I was growing up. After maintaining it for a few years they didn't want to anymore but they still have an expensive concrete mosquito attracting alge hole by their house.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I told the Hubs I wanted a pool. He filled up my bathtub! :duel:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Had both a hot tub and a pool, I'll take the hot tub any day, we had it in an enclosure (cabana with lights and had fans in it for summer and space heaters for winter) used that every single night, summer/winter and in between.

When we had a pool I spent much more time maintaining it than using it.

Get the smallest pool you can get by with, do NOT make it a deep one. Your electric will go up $50-$100 a month and if you have a heater so will your gas bill (if not more) in the cooler weather. You will also spend 3-5 hours a week pulling leaves, back flushing it, scrubbing mold, checking/maintaining water quality and come winter, you'll no doubt have to drain it in your area, get the water all out of the pipes and then in the spring thoroughly clean it before you re-fill it - but hey if you want to be a slave to a hole in the ground its up to you.
You could get a pool service for $25-$35 a week to do all that for you (assuming there is one in your area.)

But is is nice on a hot day to jump in and cool off. Only way I would have one again would be if it were totally screened in and very shallow (no more the 4-5 feet) so the sun could warm it before summer is half over. and I'd never have one any further north than I am right now.

But if TSHTF it might be nice to have 15,000 gallons of water or more handy.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

look into "natural pools" one side is a swimming pool, the other small pond with fish and vegetation that naturally filters. Looks more like a pond, no cleaning needed, but yet clean as a swimming pool, no chemicals.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Farmerted is right- Look into natural pools. They're chemical-free, you don't have to clean them out, and they look nice. OUr place has a big hole where a house used to be and we're planning a natural pool to go there. Will be nice to cool off after long days of housebuilding this summer.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

libby said:


> Farmerted is right- Look into natural pools. They're chemical-free, you don't have to clean them out, and they look nice. OUr place has a big hole where a house used to be and we're planning a natural pool to go there. Will be nice to cool off after long days of housebuilding this summer.


I also hear if you're still going to use chlorine, that you can use a lot less chlorine if you use a UV light to sterilize the water.

The cheap Intex type of pool looks nice.


----------

